# new 20gal aquascape



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i like the driftwood and the moss nice focal point owever i think the rocks make it look a little symetrical i would move the left rocks to the right with the driftwood leaning over into the left of the tank to create a 'open' area and break the sysmetry very nice though


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

youre right it is pretty symmetrical


----------

